# How do you get access to your Lyft 1099, if you are not an active driver



## SoccerDad23 (May 2, 2016)

Didn’t feel like updating all of my Lyft documents, since I do very little with them anymore. 1099K seems only accessible through the dashboard, which I’m told I do not have access to when I try to login. Does anyone know a quick work around, because I need these documents ASAP…?


----------

